

I'm giving away free ad space for early startups - waleedka
http://selfdebugging.com/2007/09/20/free-ad-space-for-your-startup/

======
waleedka
Update: I just received a very generous offer from Adpinion (a YC company). If
your ad is selected then, in addition to the 2-to-3 week period your ad will
show on my web site, you'll also get a $40 worth of free advertising on
Adpinion's network at large. I think this is a great opportunity to get
publicity for free. Don't delay.

------
dood
Has anyone made an ad-trading site for small web sites? It doesn't even need
to be direct swaps: you could make a little marketplace sort of thing (without
real money).

~~~
rms
I'm on a ridiculous e-marketing "OMG YOU CAN BE A MILLIONARE TOO" email list
and got a message talking about this ad-trading service for blog posts.

<http://www.blogrush.com/>

------
icey
I think that's very noble of you, but I have to ask why you're willing to do
graphic ads instead of just text ones?

If you're starting a new site, graphic ads can be very jarring to new users,
especially if they're just trying to figure out what your site is all about.
On the other hand, textual ads can be very subtle, but still useful to any
startup - if anything, just to help them out in terms of Page Rank.

~~~
waleedka
I don't know about noble! I just have this big empty space on the right side,
and the layout looks unbalanced if I don't fill it. I do use text ads on
internal pages, but I prefer images on the home page because they go well with
the design. I don't believe it'll have a negative impact on the user
experience, otherwise, I wouldn't have done it.

------
staunch
News.YC link exchange sounds like a good idea to me. There might be some
competition here, but probably not a ton of overlap. I'd definitely
participate with my newest project (soon).

AdBrite's <http://www.spottt.com/> might be a good option (soon).

~~~
waleedka
I've been searching for something like this. I wonder what happened to
LinkExchange after MS bought it!! It was a good application.

